# Logfile auswertung



## m4r3k (23. Feb 2009)

hallo

ich würde gerne folgendes Projekt realisieren.

Und zwar möchte ich eine Applikation schreiben, welche die Informationen aus einem Logfile in eine Datenbank schreibt. 

Ganz stumpf einfach nur ein paar Ideen wie ich ran gehen soll an die Sache.

Gruß

Marek


----------



## Zed (23. Feb 2009)

Log einlesen,
Log informationen parsen und
Log infromationen in die Datenbank schreiben 

??? Wolltest du das hören ???


----------



## m4r3k (23. Feb 2009)

ok. Ich meinte mehr, mit welchen Methoden ich das Realisieren kann. Und vielleicht einen kleinen beispielcode zu den Methoden. Bin ein Java noob hab erst damit angefangen.

gruß


----------



## frapo (23. Feb 2009)

Mal ein paar Schlagworte die dir weiterhelfen sollten: Filehandling, IO, Regex um die relevanten Daten aus dem File zu extrahieren. Hinzu kämen dann noch JDBC, SQL, Connection, Statement, Recordset was das importieren der Daten in die Datenbank betrifft.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Eminent (26. Feb 2009)

Zed hat gesagt.:


> Log einlesen,
> Log informationen parsen und
> Log infromationen in die Datenbank schreiben
> 
> ??? Wolltest du das hören ???



Noch ein paar ergänzende Worte zu Zeds Anhaltspunkten:

Log einlesen --> FileReader (Ich würde es wahrscheinlich zeilenweise machen und dann einen BufferedReader verwenden)

Loginformationnen parsen --> Den eingelesenen String prüfen z. B. mit String#contains(CharSequence) oder String#matches(RegEx)

Loginformationen in Datenbank schreiben --> DB-Verbindung aufbauen (z. B. JDBC) und Daten per SQL-Befehl (INSERT) in die Datenbanktabelle schreiben

An sich sollte da nichts gravierend schweres dabei sein. Wenn du Probleme damit hast kannst du folgende Links zur Hilfe nehmen:

Javainsel

Javabuch

In den beiden Büchern sollte eigentlich alles was du brauchst ausreichend beschrieben sein.


----------

